# Wingnut "Joe the Plumber" takes a union job!



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

_Daily KOS is an American political blog that publishes news and opinions from a liberal point of view. It functions as a discussion forum and group blog for a variety of netroots activists whose efforts are primarily directed toward influencing and strengthening the Democratic Party with a particular focus on progressive policies and candidates._


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

IslandGuy said:


> The wingnut welfare must have run out for the man who became famous as "Joe the Plumber." Samuel Wurzelbacher, his real name, has had to get a job that involves something other than performing the role of the regular blue-collar white guy on the Republican speaking and media circuits&#151;and it's a union job at Chrysler. Wurzelbacher took to Facebook sounding a wee bit defensive:<br><br>http://www.dailykos.com/story/2014/02/18/1278483/--Joe-the-Plumber-takes-a-union-job-at-Chrysler?detail=facebook


How is this any different than some union mouthpiece koolaid drinker that takes a job working for a merit shop while laid off so he can put food on the table?

We constantly hear from the union nut jobs here that it's ok for the union guys who are laid off to work non-union or do side work because "hey, a guy has to do what it takes to pay the bills". So, it's the same thing here. A guy who is anti union has to take a union job to pay the bills. You gotta do what you gotta do, right? 

Taking a union job would be a last resort for me, but if it's a choice between working union or losing my house then I'd have to swallow my pride and take the union job. I might not be able to look myself in the mirror every morning but at least the kids could eat. Luckily I'm not in that situation, he has my sympathies.


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

Jeeze EBFD6, you must have some pretty severe back problems with such a big chip on your shoulder. You'd think someone who is so against what the "_union mouthpiece koolaid drinkers_" and "_union nut jobs_" say would simple stay out of the *union* forum :whistling2:


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

I just can't get all that worked up over union/non union threads. What this forum needs is a Shriner's topic section. Who couldn't get pissed off over those idiots with their stupid little hats and tiny motorcycles whipping through an otherwise decent parade?


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

bkmichael65 said:


> I just can't get all that worked up over union/non union threads. What this forum needs is a Shriner's topic section. Who couldn't get pissed off over those idiots with their stupid little hats and tiny motorcycles whipping through an otherwise decent parade?


Shriners and Masons are devil worshipers, one step away from the Illuminati.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

Hack Work said:


> Jeeze EBFD6, you must have some pretty severe back problems with such a big chip on your shoulder. You'd think someone who is so against what the "union mouthpiece koolaid drinkers" and "union nut jobs" say would simple stay out of the union forum :whistling2:


I don't pay attention to what sub forum I'm in. I just hit new posts and read what looks interesting.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

IslandGuy said:


> The wingnut welfare must have run out for the man who became famous as "Joe the Plumber." Samuel Wurzelbacher, his real name, has had to get a job that involves something other than performing the role of the regular blue-collar white guy on the Republican speaking and media circuits—and it's a union job at Chrysler. Wurzelbacher took to Facebook sounding a wee bit defensive:<br><br>http://www.dailykos.com/story/2014/...takes-a-union-job-at-Chrysler?detail=facebook


This is funny you're picking on an ordinary man who had the nerve to speak up to obama, obama had this man persecuted by the full force of the government AND the news media, just because he can,That really says a lot about the POTUS.:no:


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

"Picking on?"


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

IslandGuy said:


> "Picking on?"


The wingnut welfare ?:blink:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

That Kocktopus plant still making news? Seriously, you could stuff dead presidents in this boy's mouth, and i'll spit out whatever you wanna hear

Unfortunately for the Koch bros, a lot of the _'grass root discontent for big gov'_ , which of course the corporatists want off their backs, grew the brains enough to read a few things ...including the one element they parrot the most>


America’s First President Was The Tea Party’s Worst Nightmare


it _sooooo _reminds me of>





:whistling2::thumbup::laughing:
~CS~


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice article. Who ever likes can read it. 
We've had enough union pro/bash threads lately.


----------

